# Charter from New York City to Portugal



## nycvibe (Apr 21, 2010)

Any owners out there willing to charter a trip from New York City to Portugal this summer? We are four people with two pets. Please PM me for my contact info.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*This isn't very likely to happen. * That would require a fairly large boat and a commercial insurance policy.... and most owners wouldn't allow pets aboard in any case.


----------



## nycvibe (Apr 21, 2010)

*shooting in the dark*

I know this isn't very likely to happen, but I am looking for travel options, even through non-conventional travel. I know travel can be a bit of a challenge with pets, but if I don't ask, the answer would be no anyway.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Never hurts to ask. Welcome to SN vibe.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A few other points:

First, Portugal probably has some restrictions on pets being brought into the country as well.

Second, really, really unlikely as the person who did this would then have to get their boat back to the US from Portugal. 

Third, the best time to cross the Atlantic, west-to-east, is about this time of year. Anything after June runs the risk of getting caught out in a hurricane. 

Fourth, they would need to have crew, unless you and your three companions know how to sail.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Never hurts to ask.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd imagine that if anyone were willing to do this, it would be a fairly expensive proposition, since the trip is likely to take two-to-three weeks, _and chartering a crewed boat for that period of time alone is fairly expensive...._much less having to compensate the owner and crew for the cost and effort to bring the boat back to the US.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## kekkul (Aug 31, 2007)

Funny 3D


----------

